# Trenga Marathon Harz



## HansH (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

kan man sich auch am Sonntagmorgen noch zum Trenga MTB Marathon in Clausthal Zellerfeld anmelden ? Wenn´s Wetter schlecht ist hab ich nämlich keine Lust...   

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Beppo (20. Juni 2004)

Moin Moin,

@Hans: NuÂ´ mach Dir mal hier nech inne BÃ¼x. Schlechter als in Willingen kannÂ´s  nech werden  
Dein zÃ¶gern wird Dich ab dem 22.06.04 8â¬ on Top kosten und Du muÃt frÃ¼h aus den Federn. Nachmeldungen am Renntag nur zwischen 8.00 - 9.15 uhr

@All: der TrengeDE - Marathon in Claustal-Zellerfeld ist neÂ´tolle Veranstalltung und liegt nur knapp 2h30min von HH entfernt. Es sind dort "landschaftlich reizvolle Trails" zu befahren, Ã¼berwiegend feste Wege. 56Km 1350hm oder 112Km und 2700hm. Kurz vor der Verpflegungsstation muÃ man vom Rad steigen und tragen, oder doch krabbeln? 200hm mit dem Rad auf den Schultern, schieben fast nicht mÃ¶glich :kotz: Aber sonst: "alles fahrbar" Nur knapp 4Km Asphalt. 
Kai hat mit mir noch Â´ne Rechnung offen. HabÂ´ ich ihm doch letztes Jahr bei nur einem PlattfuÃ mehere SchlÃ¤uche zerschossen    

Wer Interesse hat und ausgeschlafen vor Ort sein mÃ¶chte, kurze PM an mich und ich rÃ¼cke eine Tel.Nr raus, Appartment in Altenau fÃ¼r wenig Dollars...

Mehr Infos auf: www.wsv-harz.de

Sodenn, wir sehen und in ClauZell
GruÃ, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansH (23. Juni 2004)

Das Wetter soll ja am WE besser werden


----------



## Kaiowana (24. Juni 2004)

Moin moin 
wahrscheinlich werde ich mir die 112km antun   
Wer von Euch startet denn noch?


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (24. Juni 2004)

> Wer von Euch startet denn noch?



 , 56k- will ja mal ankommen   

Bis Sonntag,

Gruß

Fritz B.


----------



## Kaiowana (25. Juni 2004)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> , 56k- will ja mal ankommen
> Bis Sonntag,
> Gruß
> Fritz B.


Klasse, dann sehen wir uns ja   
Kann ich Dich nicht irgendwie zu den 112 KM überreden?


----------



## vijoka (25. Juni 2004)

Bin auch dabei und werde mir die 112 km antun.
Vielleicht trifft man sich morgens vorm Start?

@Beppo:
Kann Dir nur recht geben, Ist ne' schöne Strecke.

Bis dann,
Gruß
Joachim


----------



## HansH (26. Juni 2004)

Wo in Clausthal Zellerfeld ist denn das Bundesleistungszentrum, oder anders: Wo ist Start, Ziel und Startnummernausgabe ?


----------



## Beppo (26. Juni 2004)

Moin Moin,

@Hans: Du kannst nicht vorbeifahren, es sei denn, Du kannst die 3 Buchstaben M T B  nicht deuten...  

@all: allen viel Spaß auf der kurzen oder langen Distanz

Sodenn, denn dann. Ich muß weg...
Beppo


----------



## Beppo (27. Juni 2004)

Moin Moin,
die Sommergrippe hat mich denn doch gut im Griff. Mehr als mir lieb ist  
...ich bin raus...  
Nochmals viel Spaß.

Wir sehen uns am: 
01.08.04 HEW-Cyclassics
08.08.04 Stevens Jeantex Norderstedt
15.08.04 RTF Lohbrügge
22.08.04 MA Schierke
28.08.04 Saalbach
11.09.04 Daun
19.09.04 RTF Uni Harburg
a.s.o.
.
.
.
Was ist schon eine Grippe  


Gruß, Beppo


----------



## HansH (27. Juni 2004)

Ja, die drei Buchstaben habe ich sofort gesehen  
So war ich viel zu früh da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (27. Juni 2004)

Sooo, wieder daheim. Nass war's, von oben wie von unten. Wer hat sich die "Seeschlacht" denn sonst noch so gegeben? rob1302 ist auf der kurzen Runde zweiter geworden, zwei weitere IBC DIMB-Trikots hab ich gesehen. 

Mein armes Rad... Irgendwie erkannt man garnicht, wie dreckig die Kiste ist. Hat aber auch Spaß gemacht, so für's erste Mal seit Jahren.

Wünsche allerseits gute Erholung. 

Saludos

Det


----------



## Kaiowana (28. Juni 2004)

Moin moin, 
ich war auch dabei. Als ich mich morgens nachgemeldet habe, konnte ich bei dem Regen doch nicht für die 112km motivieren. 

Ansonsten wie immer eine schicke Strecke. Nach ca. 15km habe ich mir dann auf einem Trail einen Ast ins Schaltwerk gefahren und dieses dabei gleich verbogen.   Dieser Zwischenfall hat mir laut meinem HAC4 14 Minuten gekostet .
Naja, hinten hatte ich dann noch satte 2 Gänge zu Verfügung.   
Zusätzlich wollten meine Beine auch nicht mehr so wie ich und so bin ich dann irgendwann (ca 3:25 ?) im Ziel eingetrudelt. 

Zufrieden bin ich also nicht wirklich.   

Ich bin jetzt ja mal auf die Ergebnislisten gespannt......

@Beppo: Die Rechnung ist immer noch offen.


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (28. Juni 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat sich die "Seeschlacht" denn sonst noch so gegeben.., zwei weitere IBC DIMB-Trikots hab ich gesehen.



Das muß wohl beim Start gewesen sein, weil unterwegs konnte man die Trikots doch nur noch nach brauner Tönung unterscheiden. Da meine Team-Klamotten noch nicht da sind, muß ich mir jetzt auch keine frischen neuen bestellen. Northern Lite gehts da wohl anders. Nochmal schöne Grüße aus HH!   
Trotz der Witterung war es mein schönstes Rennen, auch wenn ich langsamer als im Vorjahr war- ca. 3.33 für 56k. Die Strecke gefällt mir wesentlich besser als die in Altenau.

Bin mal gespannt, wer sich über die lange Distanz gequält hat.

Gruß

Fritz B.


----------



## Alan (28. Juni 2004)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt ja mal auf die Ergebnislisten gespannt......


Morgens, ihr alten Freischwimmer

als besonderer Service des Hauses , hier die Ergebnisse, frisch aus CZ eingetroffen. Die Umlaute und sonstigen Sonderzeichen sind leider auf dem Weg von Clausthal nach Hamburg verloren gegangen... 

Frohes Suchen von bekannten Namen!!

Saludos

Det


----------



## Kaiowana (28. Juni 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Morgens, ihr alten Freischwimmer
> als besonderer Service des Hauses , hier die Ergebnisse, frisch aus CZ eingetroffen. Die Umlaute und sonstigen Sonderzeichen sind leider auf dem Weg von Clausthal nach Hamburg verloren gegangen...
> Frohes Suchen von bekannten Namen!!
> Saludos
> Det


Ahhhh, darauf habe ich gewartet. Danke' Dir.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juni 2004)

Hi,

war auch da.
Platz 90 (nicht so der Bringer oder)
Habe mich arg erschrocken wie anstrengend die Strecke war.
Mit max. 3h hatte ich gerechnet, aber dann...

Trotzdem kann ich nur zustimmen, Super Strecke. Sehr abwechselungsreich.

Mein Kumpel hat an der Kante vor dem Zieleinlauf Fotos gemacht. So 80-100 Stück

Alle digital - 4 Megapixel.
Bei Interesse mail einfach und sagt mir die Startnummer.
Falls eurer Bild dabei ist, schicke ich es per Mail.
Wenn es nur wenige sind kann ich Sie auch hochladen. Aber gesamt sind es eben 150 MB !

Also dann bis Samstag in Neuhaus /Solling...Oder ?

Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entry (28. Juni 2004)

Ich war auch da.
Fand die Strecke super langweilig.

Fahrtechnisch total anspruchslos
Bei Paris Roubaix gibt es weniger Möglichkeiten Windschattenfahren zu machen
Was sollte diese tierische Laufpassage? Wir sind Mountainbiker!!!
Altenau fand ich viel besser.
Dann hatte ich auch noch einen Platten, der mich bei dem ganzen Dreck und Matsch ca. 10 Minuten gekostet hat, das hat mich natürlich sofort nach hinten katapultiert. Platz 14.
Dafür ist mein Transalppartner 5. geworden, in seinem zweitem Rennen. Er fährt erst seit September 2003. Das doch cool, oder was?


----------



## HansH (28. Juni 2004)

5. auf der großen oder kleinen Runde ?


----------



## entry (28. Juni 2004)

der Kleinen


----------



## HansH (28. Juni 2004)

Achso, habe gefragt, weil mich auf der großen Runde zehn km vor Ende noch ein Biker überholt hat und dann 5. geworden ist.
Du warst doch bestimmt einer von den Trek Bikern die beim Start in der ersten Reihe vorne rechts standen, dann war ich nämlich genau hinter euch.


----------



## entry (28. Juni 2004)

Jap! Ich war der mit den Flammen...
6. auf der Grossen? Hut ab! Das heisst 2 mal über den Rennradkurs


----------



## HansH (28. Juni 2004)

Ja ging, aber auf den letzten km bin ich doch etwas langsamer geworden...   
Ihr fahrt auch bei der Transalp Challenge mit ? Dann bis zum 17. Juli in Mittenwald.


----------



## entry (28. Juni 2004)

Ah, du bist das andere 9.8 gefahren, stimmts?
Cool dann sehen wir uns ja bei der TransAlp.


----------



## HansH (28. Juni 2004)

Genau ! Bis denne


----------



## Alan (30. Juni 2004)

Unter http://www.wsv.harz.de/radsport/marathon.html sind neben den Ergebnissen auch ein paar Bilder der Veranstaltung zu finden. 

Saludos

Det


----------



## vijoka (30. Juni 2004)

So,
wollte auch mal kurz berichten:

Hab' mir die lange Strecke angetan, was bei dem Wetter ziemlich hart war. Hat eigentlich jemand einen Tip, wie man seine Kette bei dem Matsch geölt halten kann? Bei mir war nach ca. 80 km alles Öl vom Matsch und Wasser rausgespült!

Mit meiner Zeit (6:28) bin ich ganz zufrieden, gemessen an den äußeren Umständen.

Die Strecke finde ich ganz ok, aber entry hat sicherlich recht damit, dass sie fahrtechnisch eher leicht ist. Dafür fordert sie die Kondition durchaus heraus.

Für Diejenigen, die eine fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollere Strecke suchen, kann ich nur den Marathon in Biesenrode empfehlen. Dort fährt man auf einer 25 km Strecke 2 oder 3 Runden. Der Singletrail-Anteil ist wirklich sehr hoch! Außerdem ist die Atmosphäre dort super nett! Fast niemand verläßt die Veranstaltung vor Abschluss der Siergerehrung, was nicht allein an der Verlosung von Sachpreisen liegt.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

